

The Iraq Mess: Place Blame Where It Is Deserved  - sizzle
http://newyorker.com/online/blogs/johncassidy/2014/06/the-iraq-mess-place-the-blame-where-it-is-deserved.html

======
waps
You forgot to mention the elephant in the room :

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-06-13/gruesome-footage-
is...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-06-13/gruesome-footage-isis-
atrocities-reveals-al-qaeda-jihadists-will-stop-nothing)

Blame where blame is deserved, but ignore what unites these people, and how
they recuit, who directs them and what they want to become (why do they have a
caliph, what does that signify), and of course ...

why this keeps happening.

Note as well that nobody is complaining about the massive human rights abuses.
And of course how these atrocities are being defended by "moderate" euhm I
can't use this word ...

From one of the linked articles, a "moderate" local gives his opinion on why
this is happening and why it's getting some local support. You see, he thinks
the villages tolerate/agree with these beheadings, massacres and random
attacks are justified because ... they perceive that the government soldiers
are insulting the "moderate" locals, because they're Shi'a. They're not
killing, not stealing, not even beating anyone. They're at most accused of
being a bit corrupt, not even that much. And that justifies this response,
because they're not showing proper respect for muslims.

Especially ignore the uncomfortable fact that we've all talked to a local
member of that same group that is the demographic majority in Syria, and
gotten similar responses from people we trust, but now know we shouldn't trust
: it is plainly clear that if a group of them wants to start massacring right
here, they will tolerate or support them. But no worries ... only passively.
Or at least, I've done that talk, you should too, because once you do that you
know the future of this conflict.

And of course, you know that they'll lose, but not without the biggest
massacres history will ever see, and that religious tolerance is about to be
thrown out of our legal system, AGAIN (no, really, read your history, this
won't be the first time), and the worst of all :

it about to be thrown out for a very good reason.

Ignore the fact that when it comes right down to it, the Syrian civil war is
not a struggle by an oppressed minority for freedom, but a struggle by the
majority to massacre all miniorities. The Syrian government is repressive and
evil, but is the reason minorities aren't getting massacred by this group. In
other words, the only thing in Syria preventing massacres is military force
against this group.

But as I said ... about all this violence :

[http://www.amnesty.org.au/](http://www.amnesty.org.au/)

Not a word. Given what happened in previous conflicts on that front, I see
selectivity here.

As I said, ignore all this. Not politically correct. It's all America's doing,
for the oil. It's a false flag operation by the CIA, can't you see ? America
supported them (which is exactly what all the human rights organisations and
liberal newspapers wanted them to do in the Syria conflict [1], how the "arab
spring" was jeered and encouraged, but ...)

[1]
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2013/05/13/130513fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2013/05/13/130513fa_fact_filkins?currentPage=all)

